# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Fender Mando-Strat review

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - We mentioned the release of the new *Mando-Strat* in January, the reincarnation of *Fender's* own classic *Mandocaster*. Needless to say, we are thrilled to see *FMI* enter the highly lucrative world of electric mandolins. They should be able to make hundreds of dollars.
All kidding aside, the *Mando-Strat* we bought off the shelf from a local dealer (they have three more, by the way) was ready to play off the hook. Based on our personal experience, we anticipate a much lower failure rate than the competitive *Epiphone Mandobird*. No rough fret ends, no wimpy *E string*. It came ready to rock, or in our case, swing.
Read more in our latest instrument review: Fender Mando-Strat Electric Mandolin




More news...

----------

